

Regulators Want Comcast to Cough Up Lots More Data About Its Internet Policies - user_235711
http://recode.net/2014/08/22/regulators-want-comcast-to-cough-up-lots-more-data-about-its-internet-policies/

======
dm2
Is it technically possible for counties to own the "last mile" and charge
companies a maintenance fee directly proportional to the amount of customers
that use each service?

Can the last mile connection be shared between companies or is it technically
required for every company to maintain their own lines to peoples houses and
businesses?

